

Ask HN: Please help me figure out what to do with my website - rnochumo

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cribzy.com<p>I originally intended it to be a web app for real estate professionals to share and discuss photos of real estate. Of the few i showed it to seem turned off by it. And i feel thats largely due to them being too old and out of the technology loop.<p>Could i repurpose the app to give it more appeal to a wider audience?<p>Please help me brainstorm. Thank you!
======
hardwaresofton
Also, a note - I have no idea what your site is about from reading the front
page, that might be a red flag... It seems like simply a picasa clone,
essentially something to store picture albums, but that's it? How would I know
it's targeted towards real estate?

------
dodyg
Allow people to see how it works without forcing them to register.

~~~
krapp
Yeah... photoshopping a UI onto a picture of a smartphone tells me exactly
nothing useful about the product. Opening it up a bit would be a good idea.

Also he's generating a few Symfony exceptions he might want to take a look at
- this should probably fail to the homepage for instance
[http://www.cribzy.com/comment/new](http://www.cribzy.com/comment/new)

